# programa de simulacion



## e-lectra (Oct 17, 2006)

¿sabeis si existe algun programa de ordenador donde lo que yo realice en el board lo pueda hacer con este programa y probarlo ahi antes?, es decir, que el programa sea como un tipo de board donde yo pongo resistencias, diodos y todas esas cosas y despues pruebo, ¿existe algo de eso?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ratoseco (Oct 24, 2006)

New Wave Concepts\LiveWire 

Proteus Professional
simuladores


----------



## Braulio (Oct 24, 2006)

Aunq no entiendo bien lo q necesitas (board es el protoboard?) te dejo aqui un dato: se de un programa llamado Electronics Workbench MULTISIM que simula circuitos como si estuviran en el protoboard, osea muestra ahi uno en 3D con las resistencias, diodos, condensadores, etc; no se mas porq nunca lo tuve, solo lo vi en propagandas y fotos.
Probablemente ya conoscas el Proteus, Circuit Maker, Orcad, etc q simulan los esquematicos y son muy buenos.
Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## e-lectra (Nov 22, 2006)

MUCHAS GRACIAS, LOS PROBARE


----------

